# Нуждаемость в операции при сколиозе



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2016)

Выступая с докладом на первом пленарном заседанни, Сергей Колесов, д. м. н., профессор, заведующий отделением патологии позвоночника ЦИТО им. Н. Н. Приорова, член Scoliosis Research Society и председатель программного комитета Съезда отметил: «Сейчас 250 тысяч россиян имеют деформацию позвоночника с углом искривления больше 30 градусов – в этом случае сколиоз прогрессирует, если не делать коррекцию. Однако ежегодное количество операций не превышает 3 тысяч. В целом же оперативное вмешательство на позвоночнике по тем или иным показаниям требуется 2-м миллионам россиян, а за год делается лишь порядка 40 тысяч операций. Для сравнения: в США ежегодно проводится свыше 250 тысяч инструментальных фиксаций позвоночника. 
Источник: http://vrachirf.ru/concilium/22181....pecialization_block&utm_campaign=inner_effect


----------



## горошек (27 Июн 2016)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2016)

Помните! Это взгляд нейрохирурга!


----------



## Никита Заборовский (27 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Выступая с докладом на первом пленарном заседанни, Сергей Колесов, д. м. н., профессор, заведующий отделением патологии позвоночника ЦИТО им. Н. Н. Приорова, член Scoliosis Research Society и председатель программного комитета Съезда отметил: «Сейчас 250 тысяч россиян имеют деформацию позвоночника с углом искривления больше 30 градусов – в этом случае сколиоз прогрессирует, если не делать коррекцию. Однако ежегодное количество операций не превышает 3 тысяч. В целом же оперативное вмешательство на позвоночнике по тем или иным показаниям требуется 2-м миллионам россиян, а за год делается лишь порядка 40 тысяч операций. Для сравнения: в США ежегодно проводится свыше 250 тысяч инструментальных фиксаций позвоночника.
> Источник: http://vrachirf.ru/concilium/22181....pecialization_block&utm_campaign=inner_effect



В подростковом возрасте проще поймать и полностью коррегировать прогрессирующую деформацию селективной фиксацией, чем во взрослом возрасте делать большую и опасную операцию. Цифры огромные. Не уверен, что дефицит оперативного лечения настолько большой.


----------

